# MAC address change on boot

## obsrv

Hi,

How do I automatically change MAC address every time I boot?

----------

## blu3bird

 */etc/conf.d/net.example wrote:*   

> # MAC changer
> 
> # To set a specific MAC address
> 
> #mac_eth0="00:11:22:33:44:55"
> ...

 

----------

